# Anyone still stuck on 2018.32?



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Is anyone still stuck on the 2018.32 8.1 release? 

I suspect my car is just not being sent updates... When I traded in my M3 RWD nearly 6 weeks ago, that one was already on 2018.36, but I got the P3D with 2018.32, told the delivery specialist and was told that I would get an update shortly after the delivery took place...

It never happen, still stuck on the .32 release, and the car sleeps over night connected to the WiFi.

I don't know if it's not accepting updates, but it seems like something isn't right as it has not even receive the .36 release which is the stepping stone to v9, isn't it?

Anyone else in my situation?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's old enough that I would suspect that it had a failed update at some point.
You'll probably need to visit the service center (or call them) and have them push an update.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

There was a big effort to get folks on 36.2 so I agree with @garsh on this one.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

If you look on Teslafi there are a few people still trickling in from 36.2. It lists <10% as not having v9 at this point but I wonder if they are removing people who let the trial lapse but still have an account which would mean its less than that. You can have an account for a year after the trial. You're definitely in the minority at this point.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm still on 36 but I don't have the car on wifi yet. Our new garage will be done early next week and it is much closer to my wifi than where my carport is. Im feeling a little left out at this point. Hopefully we all get updated soon


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I was on 32.7 until two days ago, and then it automatically downloaded 39.7.1 overnight over WiFi.


----------



## Coco (Oct 17, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> If you look on Teslafi there are a few people still trickling in from 36.2. It lists <10% as not having v9 at this point but I wonder if they are removing people who let the trial lapse but still have an account which would mean its less than that. You can have an account for a year after the trial. You're definitely in the minority at this point.


Never had a trial and still on 32.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 18, 2018)

I took possession of my car, Model 3 AWD a week ago and am still at 2018.32.7

Feeling pretty far behind the curve right from the start. My car hasn't been hooked up to wifi yet, so I am going to try and do that this weekend.


----------



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

well, it looks like I'm not the only one, but we are certainly a minority... Tesla Support just responded to my email, here is the response...



> Thank you for reaching out to us here at the Executive Care Team. The firmware packages are not sent out to all vehicles simultaneously in order to avoid server overloads and other detrimental effects resulting from that practice. If a firmware update fails to download, it will be resent to your vehicle automatically. The best thing is to ensure a strong enough internet connection.
> 
> A large number of vehicles are currently on the same firmware version . If , however there has not been another firmware update after 3 weeks from now, please feel free to connect with your closest service point for support: https://www.tesla.com/findus


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

Data point: As of today I am on 2018.32.7.


----------



## bbthechange (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm also on 2018.32.7, and I also took delivery a week ago (10/19).

There's no wifi in my condo building's garage, but I did try parking the car by my service center and connecting to the wifi for an hour a few nights ago and it didn't help (wifi signal was just two bars, though).


----------



## Coco (Oct 17, 2018)

bbthechange said:


> I'm also on 2018.32.7, and I also took delivery a week ago (10/19).
> 
> There's no wifi in my condo building's garage, but I did try parking the car by my service center and connecting to the wifi for an hour a few nights ago and it didn't help (wifi signal was just two bars, though).


I've been connected to WiFi since I got my car 10/10 I don't think WiFi is a requirement for updates.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 18, 2018)

I connected to my wifi for the first time today and about 30-45 minutes later the car said it had an update. Not sure what version it will jump to, but connecting it to wifi definitely helped.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Lupin said:


> I connected to my wifi for the first time today and about 30-45 minutes later the car said it had an update. Not sure what version it will jump to, but connecting it to wifi definitely helped.


So, what version did you go to?


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Just updated from 36.2 to 39.7.1.i was really hoping for 42.2


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

I was upgraded last night to 2018.39.7.1


----------



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm still on 2018.32.5 :-(


----------



## PA_Ray (Nov 12, 2017)

Yesterday I received notice that I had an update waiting. I scheduled it for 1 a.m. Got up this morning. No update loaded, no error messages, and I cannot find anything indicating the update or its status. My car is on wifi albeit a weak signal. Where do I go to look for information on what happened to the update? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PA_Ray (Nov 12, 2017)

PA_Ray said:


> Yesterday I received notice that I had an update waiting. I scheduled it for 1 a.m. Got up this morning. No update loaded, no error messages, and I cannot find anything indicating the update or its status. My car is on wifi albeit a weak signal. Where do I go to look for information on what happened to the update? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


So, I dug around some more and found the clock that still has the timer set for 1 a.m. Nothing indicates that it tried. It looks like my car is dropping the weak wifi signal and going back to LTE. Could that be the reason it isn't updating?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PA_Ray said:


> Where do I go to look for information on what happened to the update?


If you have a pending update, there will be a yellow alarm-clock looking notification at the top. Just tap on that to install.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Note to self...... When I get notified of an update...... INSTALL ASAP!


----------



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

Just got the email from Tesla announcing Navigate on Autopilot.... 

Like always, they said connect to Wifi to get is ASAP... Damn it Tesla, my car has been connected to the WiFi overnight for weeks and I'm still stuck on 2018.32.... This is starting to piss me off big time...


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

When you get the notice that you have an update, it's already been downloaded and is prompting you for a time to install. If you don't change anything, the default is to in


cpoole said:


> Just got the email from Tesla announcing Navigate on Autopilot....
> 
> Like always, they said connect to Wifi to get is ASAP... Damn it Tesla, my car has been connected to the WiFi overnight for weeks and I'm still stuck on 2018.32.... This is starting to piss me off big time...


Time to contact the repair center and they can check logs to see why you're not getting 9.


----------



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> When you get the notice that you have an update, it's already been downloaded and is prompting you for a time to install. If you don't change anything, the default is to in
> 
> Time to contact the repair center and they can check logs to see why you're not getting 9.


Do you get to speak to anyone in a service center that knows how to deal with this if you phone them? My experience is that I always end up talking to either an automated system or someone that only helps you to make an appointment...


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I've only contacted them via email and it started out when I emailed my sales person where I had delivery and he replied and cc'd the service center, who took care of a couple of issues for me. FWIW, they're 240 miles away.


----------



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

Happy to announce that I finally got the v9 update, 2018.42.2 all the way from 2018.32.4 

;-)


----------

